# just got heavy bag wondering how effective it is for cutting



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey guys i have all ways wanted a punchin bag or heavy bag so i finally got one.and was wondering are they good for anything like cardio or do they build muscle get you cutt or ripped or what i know i was really tired and felt like i got a lot of work out of it after just like 15 mins my first day using it.but was just wondering if i could use it as my cardio instead of runing like i do now.thanks for any help.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 25, 2011)

fuck yeah! get the bas rutten workout tape and you'll be ripped in two weeks. that is insane cardio on a bag! i hate running and got a bag and the tapes for that and its fucking awesome!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

so doing heavy bag for cardio works i sure hope so it is so much more fun than regular cardio.what kinda tapes you talking about i did not understand.is it a music tape or a video or what?


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 25, 2011)

It's great for losing fat yes. Just watch out, you're not Rocky yet and your shoulders are probably not used to the impact punching a heavy bag creates. So my advice is be careful, don't try to murder the bag just yet, there is no candy gonna drop from it.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 25, 2011)

You don't need instructional tapes even though it might help you come up with stuff to do. You can make up your own routine working in intervals, for example working for 45 seconds, rest for 15 *X3*

when I've used a heavy bag i would do something like this 

quick straight punches (or 1's and 2's) 

1,2,3 combo (jab,straight, hook) 

1,2,1,2, slip, 3

repetitive left and right (4) hooks 

1,2, duck, 3,3

If my calculations are correct this amounts to 45 sets and about 34 minutes of actual work.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 25, 2011)

For a boxer who boxes orthodox (left foot in front) 3 is a left hook and 4 a right hook. Reversed southpaw


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 25, 2011)

Um...it's great as a workout.  Getting ripped is a matter of calories. If you're going to be doing any type of routine boxing work I wouldn't have you eating at a caloric deficit.  But you can blindly workout and lose weight (muscle and fat and water0....This is what most people seem to want to do because they would rather be damned than having to properly account for what they eat.


----------



## MDR (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't forget, you need resistance for a good workout on a heavy bag (someone holding the bag as you punch).


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea it is an ass-kicker of a workout.

And double reps on the note about shoulder impact. I joined a boxing gym last year and my bum shoulder just couldn't take the impact.


----------

